# Free Summer Knitting Patterns - Direct Links To Ravelry



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

1) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cascata-4
Cascata by Filipa Carneiro

2) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/surry-hills
Surry Hills by Maria Magnusson (Olsson)

3) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-waves-cardigan
Summer Waves Cardigan by Vera Sanon

4) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serene-spring-0-1104
Serene Spring 0-1104 by DROPS design

5) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blissful-tee
Blissful Tee by Universal Yarn

6) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gemini-3
Gemini by Jane Richmond

7) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indigo-cones
Indigo Cones by Aileen Ryder

8) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cap-sleeve-lattice-top
Cap Sleeve Lattice Top by Purl Soho 
.
.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for including the pics with the links, and thanks for sharing the links.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely selection.


----------



## dawncurran79 (Oct 29, 2015)

Such a pretty collection!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

:sm09:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Someone has requested that I do #8 - Cap Sleeve Lattice Top by Purl Soho - as a gift in December.
That is do-able. ))


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

You are welcome. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

la7deonce said:


> Thanks for the info.


Yes, those are nice.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

You are welcome. )


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------

